# 26, 36, 37-protein, fats and carbs!



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

********this is just a rant***************

Those are the percentages for caloric intake recommended by the vet today at Kona's puppy wellness checkup. She said this is a balanced rate for him at this age (9 weeks). I'm not that bright but that seems like a rather high carb rate for a dog, even if they are not true carnivores. 

She did tell me to look for a large breed puppy food that had a similar profile, but the label she photocopied and handed me was almost enough to make me mad! The first five ingredients are: 
1. Whole grain corn
2. Chicken by-product meal (what the heck is this...feet and beaks?)
3. Corn gluten-meal
4. Liver flavor
5. Dried beet pulp

this maybe a balanced diet but it doesn't sound species appropriate to feed to a dog on a regular basis!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you sure this wasn't a list of ingredients that shouldn't be listed on the package?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

liver flavor? terrible product -- 
Carmen


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nope..that's the list for SD! I would look for exactly the opposite! 

So what are you actually feeding him?


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

In the last two weeks he has been eating chicken wings, necks, backs, hearts, gizzards, drumsticks, beef liver, baby carrots, some cucumber, and I have some pork and turkey thawing out.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You are doing great, I hope you find a local supplier, it will so much cheaper than grocery stores. Have you tried looking in Yahoo Groups yet?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

yuricamp said:


> ********this is just a rant***************
> 
> Those are the percentages for caloric intake recommended by the vet today at Kona's puppy wellness checkup. She said this is a balanced rate for him at this age (9 weeks). I'm not that bright but that seems like a rather high carb rate for a dog, even if they are not true carnivores.
> 
> ...


2. like a good tasty hot dog, pot luck whats in this


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> You are doing great, I hope you find a local supplier, it will so much cheaper than grocery stores. Have you tried looking in Yahoo Groups yet?


.....you know what, I went to Yahoo looking as that was recommended last week and didn’t find it and got distracted last week so I need to try again. I’m not all that familiar with yahoo. Thank you.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Here's one I found:

Raw Pet Food Hawaii | Raw Feeding Oahu | Raw Food for Your Pets


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Here's one I found:
> 
> Raw Pet Food Hawaii | Raw Feeding Oahu | Raw Food for Your Pets


Thank you. It looks like exactly what I need. The prices look a few cents higher than I would pay in the commissary however the available variety is awesome. I called and emailed so hopefully I get a response.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

yuricamp said:


> In the last two weeks he has been eating chicken wings, necks, backs, hearts, gizzards, drumsticks, beef liver, baby carrots, some cucumber, and I have some pork and turkey thawing out.


Yuri - I know you and I are using completely different raw models and thats cool...different strokes  Just wanted to mention that if you find your puppy is constipated or his stool is chalky looking...maybe add some muscle meat. I use chicken breast, ground turkey & beef. Just my opinion


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I would definately not take nutrition advice from a Vet.
Some may be knowledgeable, but most aren't.


----------

